# Exercises to improve awareness?



## Flea (Oct 11, 2009)

I had an incident the other day that made me realize I need to work on my situational awareness.  The MA training has worked wonders for me, but I have quite a ways to go.  Are there any exercises I can try?  Or even just a good book or video or something?  I'd love some suggestions.


----------



## K-man (Oct 11, 2009)

There are a number of systems that use colour codes.  Here is one you could check out. http://www.simplysearch4it.com/article/34317.html  Others are available if you search but they all follow a similar line.  :asian:


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 11, 2009)

A model like the "Cooper Color Codes" (as mentioned above) can help with your understanding of how you should observe the world around you.

As far as actively having better awareness, the biggest factor is going to be avoiding what an instructor known as SouthNarc refers to as *Task Fixation*.  Task fixation is when you get caught up in everyday actions/functions to the point that you are not paying attention to what is going on around you.  Examples of this can include: talking/texting on your phone while in public (this is a biggie nowadays), digging through your purse/backpack/briefcase, putting the kids in their carseats, or messing with your receipts or checkbook while sitting in the car in the parking lot.
The best way to avoid this is to simply not do it (to the extent possible) and when you catch yourself, remind yourself that _"I should be paying attention."_

You can also make it a point to take a look around you after a certain number of steps or whatnot, just to get in the habit of being observant.
On that note, just looking around isn't enough, you have to actually SEE.  So, make a game out of it every once in a while.  Try to remember a "top down" description of the last five people you passed.  What were they wearing?  What color was their hair? Eyes? Any tattoos or piercings?  Any noticeable scars?  Any facial hair?  What kind of shoes?  etc. 

just a few things to think about...


----------



## Flea (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone. According to the color system I'm not as badly off as I thought.  When I'm at home it's _usually_ white, although it's a noisy neighborhood so I get a lot of reminders that the outside world exists.  When I'm out and about it's usually yellow, with flashes of orange.

My biggest "task fixation" when I'm out and about is dog-related.  Walking the dog is fraught with training opportunities.  That, and my neighborhood has a terrible litter problem.  What with the prostitution activity, for instance, I see used condoms all the time.  (If you're reading this first thing in the morning I apologize.)  It's imperative that I dedicate some situational awareness to keeping my eyes several inches ahead of his nose or I could have a _very_ sick dog.  That's what got me into trouble the other day.  And no, there aren't any directions I can take him with less litter; it's all about the same.

So the point of this long ramble is that I will try that exercise, Kenpotex.  What was that guy wearing two pedestrians ago?  Was that a chicken bone or a folded newspaper on the ground next to the trash can?  What's the name of the apartment complex at Oak and Magnolia?  Good stuff.  :supcool:


----------



## MJS (Oct 12, 2009)

Flea said:


> I had an incident the other day that made me realize I need to work on my situational awareness. The MA training has worked wonders for me, but I have quite a ways to go. Are there any exercises I can try? Or even just a good book or video or something? I'd love some suggestions.


 
I'm sure there are some good reference tools out there.  I would say take note of how you do things when you go out.  For example...when you pull into the parking lot, do you take a moment to scan the general area?  Are you looking around as you're walking to your destination?  Are you distracted by conversation?  If you find that the things you're doing are safe, then you know you're on the right path, but if you're doing something that may put you in a position where you're not that aware, find out what you can do to make it safer.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's one for ya - walk around pretending like you're the criminal and run through situations in your head.  What would you do? How would you snatch that purse, pull that woman into your car or steal that movie?

Where are the security cameras? Who can see you? Where are all the exits? How fast do you think that dude can run and what can you do to put him down while you nab his wallet?  How can you time things so you can push the lady into her car and take off with the car and her too?

You may go through a paranoia stage as you develop awareness. Some people do, some people do not.  If you do, remember this is an exercise and you can stop at any time.

Flea, for you specifically (I remember the PTSD thread) you may want to discuss this with your therapist too as this kind of exercise can exacerbate your symptoms either temporarily or permanently.  It would be great if s/he helps council war vets.

Be careful, Flea.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 12, 2009)

I've talked about this method before but I might as well post it again.  My Sensei used to have us do this then go around the room doing stuff, opening doors, walking around and expect us to know.

Start by sitting on the floor like any other meditation exersize.  Close your eyes, and start reaching out with your senses and probe the area around you.  Your ears should be able to tell where everyone is (movement, breathing), your skin should be able to tell if there's any motion (changes in air pressure in the room, temperature), continue in this manner till you have an accurate view of the room.

Sensei would have us do this for 5 minutes at a time, then ask us what he did.  Did he walk down the rows of students?  What rows specifically?  Did he open a door, cabinet, drawer?  Was it even him (you should be able to hear the clothes and feel more air move from the gi as compared to a pair of jeans).

It's a process of learning how to see the world around you with more than your eyes.  for me as a musician I depend equally on my ears and usually turn my side to someone I'm talking to rather than face them.  Just gotta learn how to reach out with everything you have.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 12, 2009)

Shesulsa beat me to it. Take on the role of the predator, in your mind, pick a victim and then figure out why you picked that person, pick a location, and figure out why that location etc. 

When you watch movies or TV put yourself in the victims situation, and figure out if, and how, you could have avoided it. What could the victim have done differently?

Playing these kinds of mind games with yourself keeps you thinking of options, and coming up with alternatives.


----------



## still learning (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello, The book "The Gift of Fear" ...lots of great information for awareness and preventions.....worth reading and owning!

Always trust your "Inctints" ....its your first warning of dangers or something isn't right! ...many details in the book too..

It does teach you some exercises to practice.

Lots of infor on sites about awareness...police officers do train to notice everything around them,  learn to practice looking and observing whats going on around you..

Never put headphones when on the streets or walking in around in building including jogging!   do not use cell phones when walking and jogging too...always be alert to surroundings ...this take practice without becoming paranoid!  and NO reading any materials, and computers too, ipods etc...research this futher..

Aloha,   ....learning to be observant...takes practices...and know the difference of being smart and paraniod!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 12, 2009)

Exercises?

Sure, pay the local gangs to find you and beat you up.

That will improve your awareness. Nothing like being hunted improves your awareness.

Deaf


----------



## Flea (Oct 13, 2009)

Wasn't there a movie to that effect?  Somebody committed suicide by hiring out a hit on himself.  Then, with his existence being so precarious, he suddenly found reasons to live ... I don't remember what it was called, but it's an interesting concept.

Seems a little drastic for my purposes though.  :wink1:


----------



## Bruno@MT (Oct 15, 2009)

I cannot point you to books or DVDs, but what might work for you is to always try to know where you are, and what could go wrong. It's not that I am paranoid, but I never just 'walk down the street carefree'. I always try to notice my surroundings and whether they might be a threat or not.

I don't blindly turn corners, walk down the street or past doorways or entrances. I don't do these things because I am afraid. I do them so that I don't have to be scared. If I've spotted potential risks way in advance, I can take away the element of surprise.

What also helps -and this is just my personal opinion- is to listen to your gut feeling. *(what follows is a copy of an older post. sorry if you've read it already)* if something triggers your 'weirdness' sensors, the best thing to do is to get away from that person or situation asap.

It's happened a couple of times in the past when I was a student that I was in a situation where someone or something made me really uncomfortable for no apparent reason. I just had the impression that something was really, really wrong, even though everything seemed fine on the surface. Every time I decided to listen to my gut feeling and got away from that situation or did whatever my gut was telling me. I know for certain that on one occasion it saved my life (or at least saved me from being a cripple).

My rationalization is that this is a remnant of our survival mechanism from the time we were hunters / gatherers. There is too much information around us for us to keep track of in a concious way. The survival part of our brain looks at all the little things that get discarded to see if there is anything wrong, and then yells at us if something bad is about to happen. Kinda like how animals in a forest flee before a natural disaster.

I don't know if this is a correct explanation or not, but I do know that if your gut / intuition / whatever tells you that something is -really- wrong, it is best to listen. Additionally, I think that by listening to those feelings, you can stimulate your awarness. And by ignoring it you suppress it and dull the instincts for self preservation.


----------



## Flea (Oct 15, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> I don't know if this is a correct explanation or not, but I do know that if your gut / intuition / whatever tells you that something is -really- wrong, it is best to listen. Additionally, I think that by listening to those feelings, you can stimulate your awarness. And by ignoring it you suppress it and dull the instincts for self preservation.



How very true!  :asian:

Gavin de Becker's description is that because the intuition isn't hampered by logic, it can process all those tiny subtle cues _much_ faster.  With logic, you're likely to weed through them one by one and reject at least a few.

I personally experienced this a few months ago when I was out walking my dog one night (notice a trend here?)  Someone passed me coming the other way and stopped abruptly and leaned against a fence as I went by.  I got an adrenaline dump and crossed the street; it took me days to figure out why I got that reaction.  He whipped around _way_ too fast for that casual drag on his cigarette; his body language in that fence-lean was _way_ too nonchalant, and so forth.  There was a lot of intentional deception in that body language.  Sure enough, as I crossed the street I saw him shrug and walk back the way he'd come.  If I'd ignored that adrenaline dump I might have done that later reflection from a hospital bed.

As a side note, this morning I discovered a new way to test one's situational awareness at home.  A broken toaster will gauge your smoke alarm's readiness.  This is also a highly efficient window-opening drill.


----------



## still learning (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello,  When something doesn't "FEEL" right?  ....mostly likely your feelings are correct!

Learn to trust those "instincting" feelings...it may save your life...many times!

Great to read all of the above.....good stuffs people!

Aloha,


----------



## First Action (Oct 17, 2009)

I good one I've found is to simply consciously use your perefiral (sorry my spelling if poor) vision. For those who don't know, it is using the full range of your sight ie the width. This is much more natural for women and stems from the caveman days where men needed long sight (focus) and navigation skills for hunting (hence why most men instinctively know which way north is). Women on the other hand, needed to be aware of their surroundings - to keep an eye on the kids etc and needed to be beter communicators to keep peace within the house.

Another one is to just notice things and mentally say them to yourself. Red car, white dog, just past Mono St etc.

Lastley, you can take out one of you senses for a few minutes a day eg do things with your eyes clothes, or simple sit outside and listen - in our busy worlds full of technology it is easy to forget how much is actually going on around us - even if we are the only ones in the bush

Jeevan Lim-Nunez
www.firstaction.com.au
www.freeselfdefencetips.com


----------



## still learning (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello, Sense? ..most of us have all 5....many of us are unwear of them many times..

Learn to use them more often....Women wear lots of Perfume...yet many Men do not notice (unless strong)...

Foods ..like BBQ...you will notice the smells...it is the smaller smells many do not notice...learn to notice them..

Eye sights...one sees...yet see nothing...brains has too many thoughts...learn to notice things around you...and the side eyes too...be an observer..

Feelings or Instincts or "gut" feeling...one can sense if "Love" is there..

Touch the tip or blade of a knife..one learns very quickly of the dangers..
..we now use a special glove to clean our fishes..(still got all fingers)..

Ears...learn to keep them open and the flies out...

The 5 sense...learn to keep them alert...

Aloha, ...one sense...the learning will be a long time..


----------



## Allen a.k.a. Destroyer (Oct 18, 2009)

Unless I missed it... I didn't see anyone reccomend:
Surviving Armed Assaults: A Martial Artists Guide to Weapons, Street Violence, and Countervailing Force by Lawrence A. Kane
It has a good sized section on awareness as well as things like de-escalation, aftermath of violence (how to talk to cops =D), etc...

As it implies in the title, it's written with martial artists in mind. It's the best $25 I ever spent on a book. REALLY good.

You can find it here:
http://www.ymaa.com/publishing/books/external/surviving_armed_assaults

Great tips from everyone! 

Oh, and if you ever remember the name of that movie: send me a message I might want to see it, lol.

Also... just for comic relief... since dogwalking puts you in potential confrontations... Maybe you need a bigger, meaner, and uglier dog? :uhyeah:


----------



## Flea (Oct 18, 2009)

Allen a.k.a. Destroyer said:


> Also... just for comic relief... since dogwalking puts you in potential confrontations... Maybe you need a bigger, meaner, and uglier dog? :uhyeah:



Hm, you think something like this would help?

Maybe I'll just stick with the book.


----------



## JDenver (Oct 19, 2009)

It's just me?

I'm the only one who finds the 'be a predator and think about how you could take her purse' game a little odd?  Why would you even want that in you?


----------



## Omar B (Oct 19, 2009)

Why do you find it odd?  Sherlock Holmes puts himself in the criminal's shoes all the time to figure out what he would do and it works.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 19, 2009)

Putting yourself in the predators shoes gives you a different perspective, if you know why you would pick someone as a victim, you know what you should be looking out for. It's a lot easier to protect yourself if you know what your protecting yourself from.


----------



## prokarateshop (Oct 29, 2009)

This was a great post, A lot of good content. I think another key is to work on just observing your surroundings. Nevermind MA, but to help with life in general..


----------



## still learning (Oct 29, 2009)

Allen a.k.a. Destroyer said:


> Unless I missed it... I didn't see anyone reccomend:
> Surviving Armed Assaults: A Martial Artists Guide to Weapons, Street Violence, and Countervailing Force by Lawrence A. Kane
> It has a good sized section on awareness as well as things like de-escalation, aftermath of violence (how to talk to cops =D), etc...
> 
> ...


 
Hello, Thank-you for recommending this book! ...We just order one from Amazon....can't wait to start reading it...

Want to share this one too...want a happier life? ...."Handbook to Higher Consciousness by Ken Keyes Jr.  (living in the here and now!)

Aloha,


----------



## Haze (Oct 30, 2009)

JDenver said:


> It's just me?
> 
> I'm the only one who finds the 'be a predator and think about how you could take her purse' game a little odd?  Why would you even want that in you?



Without knowing the criminal mind and how it picks victims you will never know what to do so you do not present yourself as an easy target.

By figuring out how you would attack someone you can figure out what would also circumvent that attack.

As humans we moved to the top of the food chain because we are predators. When in an altercation if we turn that predator in to our prey, we ,,,,,,,,,,,survive.


----------



## still learning (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello,  To catch a thief? ...is to think like one...I guess the same for everything else..

In martial arts...to learn to block...one must learn what the attacker will do first...(punches, kicks,...etc..)..to think like an attacker...

children like to act as adults....yet too many adults act like children..NO matter the ages...

Aloha,   ...wheres my toys....aaarh


----------



## Draven (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the color code system of awareness, its one thing to look at a situation and say you should X-color/level of awareness in hind sight of situation-Y to get result Z. Instead I always tell people to use _Educated Awareness_. The Educated part is the most important, since few people have not clue as to what they need to aware of. 

That said your first training form of awareness is/should be education on the most likely weapons, approachs and tactics of aggressors. Since your 3 times more likely to be attacked by a friend, aquantance or family member that should be somewhat easier to pick up thier body language. Body language is pretty general in human nature so...

Beyond that meditation is a good building block and so is scenario training were a training partner simulates the body language aspects under simulated combat conditions. You can also sparr blindfolded, use what my school calls the Circle of Death and the Circle of Lights. 

Basicly the circle of death is 10 students lined up in circle and are given numbers with one student in the center. The circle is allowed to yell and scream and make a commotion as whatever but no physical contact. The Instructor walks around the circle and calls a number, that number enters the circle and both are give 2 minutes to defeat their opponent; tap out, knock out or discontinue the fight. After 2 minutes a new student steps in. If the center student is beaten his opponent takes his place.

The same can be used for the Circle of Lights which uses strobe lights flashing in a persons face, as well as loud music to cause sensory over load (too much stemuli to the brain) & forces a person to concentrate and isolate attention to certain stemuli. Works similar to the circle of death exercise.

You can also have someone set green & tan army men in a room, and go in with a air soft gun and shoot the army. You can only shoot at one color & have to count the other color as well. Since allot of awareness is multi-tasking your awareness of a task and your awareness of your environment.

Going back to the Educated Awareness Principle of mine; all criminals use the OIA Triangle (Opportunity, Inent & Ability) whether they know it or not. When you are looking at being the victim, put yourself in the criminal's shoes and always assume there is an intent to victimize you, next look to see if others have the ability to victimize you and watch yourself to see if they have the opportunity.

Also consider that a criminal will approach you in 5 stages; 
Intent (again); watch body language and eyes for intent to approach you or to take action. This is why "mad dogging" or staring at a person can start a fight; they feel you are projecting intent towards them.
Interview; there are several types of intviews from tojan horse of asking what time it is or if you have a cigarette, to silent observation while moving into the next stage (positioning) to verbal abuse & escalate harassment.
Positioning; is where they set themselves up to attack you.
The Attack; is the actual confrontation.
Reaction; The reaction is the after attack criminal response. This is where emotion &/or mental illness cause them commit a new form of attack. Its also based on your reaction to the attack. Generally if you move t counter to positioning, or fail the interview you are less likely to be considered at target.

To give you an example;
My car broke down and my cell was dead, my aunt lived maybe 2 miles from my loaction. So I walked to her house to call a wrecker and I cut onto a near by jogging/bike trail to take a short cut in getting there. Bear in mind I carry a handgun at most times. As I'm walking a young black male is approaching from about 75 yards away. Now I do advocate racial profiling but as a component of other factors, him being black or wearing sagging pants isn't enough for me but I was aware of him & the fact he is carrying a coffee from Starbucks. I'm also aware we have only one Starbucks in town and its behind me & he's infront of me (a slightly out of place element). As he gets to about 50 yards of me I notice he has now removed the lid of the very of the Starbucks Cup (an other strange element) & is now walking toward me with his shoulder hunched up, chewing on his lower lib and staring at me (a display of intent and his body language seems to be psychicing himself up). So I take a step to my left and moves to meet me, a take another step and again be moves infront of me, and on my third step he again moves to meet. Now 10 yards away I pull back my coat and expose my handgun holstered at my hip. The assailant takes 6 steps to the opposite side of the trail and continues to keep walking, I stopped and was very obvious about watching him go.

Prior existing information; the local news had recorded that several people had been robbed in the same area or near the area I was in. All robbed by a young black male or males with hot water or coffee thrown into their face & then stabbed or hit with a club. And their wallets and purses taken. I didn't need to fight him, I simply displayed that I have the ability to defend myself, an awareness of his actions & willingness to follow through. Pre-emptive action is an important to deter criminal and social violence at its root...


----------



## Allen a.k.a. Destroyer (Nov 1, 2009)

I know it's been said several times and different ways, but... First off, just to beat a dead horse... 
Thinking like a predator enables the prey to remove the opportunity. It may feel a little weird at first, but as long as you don't take such thoughts beyond surface level and start acting on those: "Hey, this looks like a good spot to attack somebody from!" thoughts, then you're gonna be ok. So don't worry about becoming a monster for thinking a little like one sometimes.

"He who fights with monsters might take care lest he thereby become a monster. And if you gaze for long into an abyss, the abyss gazes also into you." - Friedrich Nietzsche (I love that they used this in Tekken 6 X) 
:deadhorse
Mission accomplished. :uhyeah:



Draven said:


> I'm not a big fan of the color code system of awareness, its one thing to look at a situation and say you should X-color/level of awareness in hind sight of situation-Y to get result Z. Instead I always tell people to use _Educated Awareness_. The Educated part is the most important, since few people have not clue as to what they need to aware of.
> 
> That said your first training form of awareness is/should be education on the most likely weapons, approachs and tactics of aggressors. Since your 3 times more likely to be attacked by a friend, aquantance or family member that should be somewhat easier to pick up thier body language. Body language is pretty general in human nature so...


 
Again, I can't reccomend this book enough.
http://www.ymaa.com/publishing/books...armed_assaults
Interesting side note: I just had this approved as a textbook for my self defense class (for credit) in the university. :wink1:

Some great drills there, Draven. One of my area instructors does one like a circle of death, but I like the circle of light scenario even better. Definitely gonna get some strobes and try that, thanks! lol And good job keeping a "yellow" _awareness level_ in that walk you took! lol I don't think about the colors much either, I just know I should be aware of who and what's around whenever I'm out and about. Awareness leads to suspicion, suspicion to situation (or not... if such is the case). De-escalate or action from there.

I haven't come across a good book just on body language yet... Cops are trained to pick up on such (gonna ask the next one I see about that, maybe there's a book), but it just comes naturally for professional athletes and serious martial artists (more than the weekend warrior). But if you train constantly you should be able to pick up "vibes" from people more easily than "normal" people. You ever feel like someone was watching you, then turn to look directly at them as they were? Just listen to your instincts as was said before.

A lot of great stuff in this thread.


----------



## Draven (Nov 1, 2009)

Actually, (all that I know of) most LEOs get crash courses in body language under the interogation training, its all little signs things we all know but don't consider. Like figiting is a sigh of nerviousness & avoiding eye contact is a sign of submission or intimidation. 

I had to take a look at psychology, sociology & the US FM on interogation to get what learned...


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Nov 1, 2009)

Other then recommend a few books that I think were already mentioned...
Gift of Fear by Gavin De Becker and Meditations on Violence by Rory Miller, I am kind of unsure what to tell you.. I am constantly amazed at peoples inability to spot danger or dangerous situations..
I grew up in a rough atmosphere, and chose to follow a dangerous path for a while, so I think I learned out of necessity and experience.. I do not recommend that to anyone, but am unsure how exactly to inbed that into a person.... I think it is one of the most important aspects in martial arts that is overlooked as well.... sorry I can't be of any service on this one at the moment..


----------

